

China Just Won SimCity With Censorship - Bypassing 3D Baidu Maps - daleharvey
http://gizmodo.com/#!5773531/china-just-won-simcity-with-censorship+bypassing-3d-baidu-maps

======
daleharvey
I just noticed the mark on the tiles, looks like <http://www.o.cn/> are
responsible

it looks by the detail that this is all hand drawn, its very very well done

------
zkirill
I remember when that project was just starting out many years ago. They have
come a very long way since then.

